# "Modern" Turntable 52 inch



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I get to many things going but I have always wanted a turntable. I have no idea where its going ,yet.
But after studing Doug Matherson's and liking what he did  and after visiting a Mixed scale site  that Jon Foster put me onto. I found a photo of a N scale heavy steel table I really liked.
 see it takes team work....
I measured my Big boy from wheel to wheel and 52" works. (not sure what it is in 1:29th feet )
so I started today.








I want it fairly well detailed for photo ops. So I used 1/8" styrene and will place Garden metal Models cat walks on it.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

52" in 1:29 is roughly 126 feet in the real world..


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Boy, its nice to have the room to think about where a 5 foot wide turntable is going to go in afterwards! 
Marty are you coming to York this year? 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

My Mallet with USRA tender is 44 inches, so it will fit nicely.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was thinking of  one of those  horizintal moving  tables.    I am thinking of  diesel shops in my industrial area


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian
sorry
 the SELSTS and Hagrys is the only ones I can make.
 I'm also saying all the wrong names

Bruce Chandlers turntable method and Ron Seneks method.
 My mind is filled with glue.
I need to head to town and look for rollers for the two ends.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Styrene Ruled!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  that turntable will be nice!!! Cool.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it will work out.
I want to have it ready for display at the Iowa show Feb 8,9
I just got back from the store and found screen door rollers, but I changed my mind on the way home and should have gotten 2 pks









I know I should have railings on both sides, but this is what I have. I may make a control shack also. need to find some photos.








I realized I can mount them sideways to standblize the ends and use 250 rail, now IF I can bend it that tight????

I want to make a ??? thiny over top like Ron S. did that is why there are side??? thingys sticking out.
Next week in the evenings I hope to get the base ready.

then I should finish the cranes and turbine. But after seeing Bryans, I don't know if I can handle it. .....


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/27/2008 2:57 PM
I think it will work out.
I want to have it ready for display at the Iowa show Feb 8,9
I just got back from the store and found screen door rollers, but I changed my mind on the way home and should have gotten 2 pks


















I realized I can mount them sideways to standblize the ends and use 250 rail, now IF I can bend it that tight????

I want to make a ??? thiny over top like Ron S. did that is why there are side??? thingys sticking out.
Next week in the evenings I hope to get the base ready.

then I should finish the cranes and turbine. But after seeing Bryans, I don't know if I can handle it. .....
I like that idea of screen door rollers now that I see it on your model in progress. This is something I have been contemplating for my own layout (I have the 48 inch pit--that's all). I'll will be following your design to see how it works out--very impressive so far, to say the least!


--Ron in CC


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

You sure are busy Marty! Looking good. Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Jerry 
I know how you livesteamers like your steam up tracks. So thought there be nothing cooler than a large TT and many round house tracks to pick from...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/27/2008 2:57 PM

I realized I can mount them sideways to standblize the ends and use 250 rail, now IF I can bend it that tight????

 
 
Marty, you should be able to bend the 250 rail in a nice circle if you have a 48 inch diameter.   Just take it easy bending and it should go just fine.  Might think about hitting it with a torch (gently) to soften it if it gets to be a struggle. 

Sure looks nice.  Will the styrene handle the BB's weight OK?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Super Marty!! That's going to be one impressive model. It'll be almost twice the size of my little shortline job. I like the idea of using the Garden Metals railing & walks. Don't worry about having them only on one side. Many turntables were built that way.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Good to know Richard. 
Stan, the BB will only be there for a photo ops, then its for you visitors. I think it will look cool with 10 to 12 engines around it. The only reason its big is for the BB.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Marty, I have a code 250 bender you are welcome to use, if you want. Jerry


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Marty the prototype i was following was in Feb 1973 model railroader. It shows the control shack and the center arch for the power cables. Yours does look good, is it going to be powered?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Very Sweet Marty! I really like your use of screen door hardware


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Marty....Beautiful....have you designed the roundhouse for it yet?  Are you thinking about one???  

It's gonna be BIG (fitting your GRR nicely)....like 18' across if it covers 180 degrees of rotation...and 5' from front to back of each stall.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I was going to use a redwood 2 X 4 of about 50 inches for my "turntable."  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

"We're not worthy.  We're not worthy."  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

When i grow up i want to be just like you Marty  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Prototype picture from the Newton, KS maintenance yard.










JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Couldn't you have made that with a  Garden Metal bridge thingy?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

He could have made it without a garden metal thingy. You've seen his welded bridges


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Looks great! How does it hold up under a 75lb locomotive? What are you using for a center bearing?  I have a base and top ready to go whenever I get a roundtoit.  But, what I did was I took a piece of 1" pipe and welded it to a 15" quarter inch thick piece of plate steel.  Might have been stainless.  Anyway, then I took a piece of round bar and welded that to the bottom of flat piece of steel 48" long.  In the pipe, I inserted a 1" grinding ball.  The only issue I have so far is that I need a better stablization bearing.  Or some kind of outriggers like you've made with screen door guides.  I also need to add some stiffeners under the flat steel since the moment created by my mikados causes noticable deflection...

Mark


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, that's a fine looking bridge.  I'll be anxious to see it this September at the Thingy.

One thing though.  I would suggest that you put a slight inward cant on your rollers so it will follow the curve without binding.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

About as far as I'm going to get till spring.
Its primered and will have sand glued to it later with drain holes.
It will stay manual and no WIRING NEEDED...........









Garden Metal Models realling finishes it off.









I will wait till the first big bird tried to land on my whatch-a-ma-call-it and brakes it.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Beautiful job Marty...


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

If you use sand, how will you keep the cat from using it as a litterbox?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Because they are used to using the ballast on my track. the sand will be glued down. hard .
I have turd sightings from the cab of the engines.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Homeric. Positively Homeric


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote.... from Marty.. ( No icon for Quote that i could find??)
Nebraska City NE








Foreman
Posts:107








Send Message Posted:2/7/2008 12:55:51 PM   About as far as I'm going to get till spring.
Its primered and will have sand glued to it later with drain holes.
It will stay manual and no WIRING NEEDED...........


* Marty... You might try this being you are not wiring your turnable track up  for now.. Its a simple way I use with our group here
Just an idea./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif+

Two other pic's of our 3 foot table. 
1stclass.mylargescale.com/noelw/Turn%20Table/Ttable2.jpg

1stclass.mylargescale.com/noelw/Turn%20Table/Ttable3.jpg

Your looking good.  Nice  work... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gifNoel
OoPS.......... I FORGOT .. U DON'T USE TRACK POWER THERE. 
WELL CAN USE IT TO LOCK THE ALIGNMENT THEN.   lol./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Noel 
thats it, I love it, great ,simple idea. thank you so much.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
More turntable pictures.
www.portjervisny.com/fr-turntable.htm


























I found out that the "bridge" over the turntable receives power from an electrical pole.  The power is then fed downward to the control house [if present] and to the motor below that actually turns the track.
JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Bridge?? Is that what its called???


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Sorry. 
The term "bridge" for the arched superstructure over the turntable was MY use of a word.  I have been unable to find a name for it yet.  The rotating track portion of the turntable is called the "turntable bridge."   Tomorrow, I will call my friend in Newton and see if he can find out the proper name.
JimC.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

The 1939 Railway Engineering and Maintenance Cyclopedia states: "On electrically operated tables, the most desirable method or supplying power is by means of collector rings attached to and overhead framework at the center of the table."

The 1942, 1945, and 1948 edition use the same wording in a nearly identical article with only size increases and the increasing use of roller bearings updated.  The publication became the Railway track and structures cyclopedia for the next edition in 1955 where turntable and transfertables are not even mentioned.

I have heard them called bridges, curent bridges, current collectors and many others including my personal favorite a "harp" it sounds ellegant and it can't be confused with too much else on the railroad.

In summary, call it what you want, just like the railroads.

pd


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty,

Just had to chime in and say that you sure are an inspiration to a "New Guy" like myself.  Keep it going !  

Best Wishes

Joe McGarry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Thanks Pd 
Bridge it is. 

Joe. glad to hear that, the longer I'm in the hobby the more I realize I don't know much.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Modern" Turntable 52 inch*

Marty... You've forgotten more than most of us mere mortals will ever know..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02/11/2008 8:04 PM
Thanks Pd 
Bridge it is. 

. . .the longer I'm in the hobby the more I realize I don't know much.
That mirrors my experience. The farther I get into this, the less I seem to know.  But it does help to see what the other LS-ers are doing with their layouts. Your work, like much of the other projects I have seen here, is really inspirational. It seems that our members are getting to be specialized experts within large scale.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
According to this web page www.texhoma.net/~trainman/bakersfield.html  about the Bakersfield turntable, the name is "tower."
JimC.


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you are the air beneath my wings. Looks awesome. I wish I had your time and energy.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Some one e-mailed me about the progress, the turntable is on the ground by its location. I just have not taken time to build the supports to hold it. Its been raining alot so i'm glad I got my other dirt work issue done first.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess this is not that old of a thread. 
But if your coming to our Sept thingy it will not be installed and may go home with the highest bidder. Sorry no shipping. 
I just can't find a good place for it and ,,,yes its true, I'm a diesel man.


----------

